# Review of the Dankung "lion mouth" slingshot - ergonomic design



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello to all,

When you order at Dankung, and depending on the amount you spend, you are granted purchaser credits (points) which translate into either a slingshot accessory (e.g. bands), or another slingshot for "free" that Dankung sends you along with your order. it's probably calculated as part of the price of your initial order, there is no such thing as a free lunch.

I received a Dankung "lion mouth" slingshot made of POM material, which according to Wikipedia is (quote) "Polyoxymethylene, also known as acetal, polyacetal, and polyformaldehyde, is an engineering thermoplastic used in precision parts requiring high stiffness, low friction, and excellent dimensional stability." OK...my chemistry lessons go back a while, so we'll leave it at that.

I cannot say how solid this material is in terms of longevity and the forces involved with slingshots, but it feels like it's up to the job in my opinion: Dankung take safety seriously, it seems,

The "lion mouth" feels lightweight (it's hollow), has very low forks with a 6 cm (2.36 inches) fork gap, and is shaped very ergonomically to fit inside the holding hand like a glove, which definitely helps accurate shooting.

Flat bands are attached via wrap & tuck to the "nail head" fork tips, which works, but takes some getting used to (patience) in view of the rather narrow "nail heads" width and their limited "overhang".

It seems to me that the "lion mouth" slingshot is probably best adapted to 8-10 mm steel ammo, and yes, it is fun to shoot in either "pinch-grip" or "fist grip" mode. The POM material means that it will not feel heavy in the pocket, and it's rubberized non-slip surface makes it ideal for those rainy days...I'll stick to sunshine and blue skies.

Enjoy my short review video, and let me know what you think about this little shooter.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

good review..I grabbed this offer and have been shooting this frame over the last couple of weeks..it's a nice catty..I've been attaching bands using a small rubber band it's a lot quicker and neater than trying to wrap and tuck


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice little frame along with a nice review and video. Looks fun!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great video and funny music. Enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great review. I might like that frame design.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice review. Thank you.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine was included for free in a recent order and I look forward to trying it out. Not something I'd pick up normally so we'll see how it goes. Thanks for the write-up!


----------

